# Libtech Orca Sizing



## ndnchapathi69 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey all, another orca sizing thread, getting mixed feedback when searching other posts. For 5'10, 150-155lbs and size 8.5 boots, what do folks recommend for orca board size?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Getting a custom X and an orca or cross shopping them? Kinda weird to be picking between those two if that's what you're doing.


----------



## ndnchapathi69 (Jan 19, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> Getting a custom X and an orca or cross shopping them? Kinda weird to be picking between those two if that's what you're doing.


Getting both actually!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

🤘🤘🤘🤘

You'll fit right in here lol.


----------



## ndnchapathi69 (Jan 19, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> 🤘🤘🤘🤘
> 
> You'll fit right in here lol.


ahaha, its just so addicting, different boards in your quiver for every purpose, even tho i suck lol


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

To make your decision harder, Lib just dropped the Golden Orca so if you thought the regular one wasn't expensive enough, you could get one with like carbon and unicorn blood in it.

To answer your original question, size the Orca down if you're getting a Custom X too. 147 or 150 would be a good daily driver size, 153 only if you're going to be riding super deep pow all the time. Remember you'll be carving on the Custom X and on the Orca when things get crowded or you want something more playful.


----------



## ndnchapathi69 (Jan 19, 2021)

drblast said:


> To make your decision harder, Lib just dropped the Golden Orca so if you thought the regular one wasn't expensive enough, you could get one with like carbon and unicorn blood in it.
> 
> To answer your original question, size the Orca down if you're getting a Custom X too. 147 or 150 would be a good daily driver size, 153 only if you're going to be riding super deep pow all the time. Remember you'll be carving on the Custom X and on the Orca when things get crowded or you want something more playful.


Sweet, thanks drblast. so i got 154 on the custom x, 150 on the orca. also still have my huck knife for dedicated park when i get better!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ndnchapathi69 said:


> Sweet, thanks drblast. so i got 154 on the custom x, 150 on the orca. also still have my huck knife for dedicated park when i get better!


There's a 150 Orca that just popped up on my FB feed for sale,


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a brand new 150 cm still in the sleeve from last season and I also have a 147 used. I bought the 150 in case the 147 is too small for me. So far 147 seems to be ok so I'm not sure if I'm planning on using the 150. If you're interested, make me an offer and I'll consider.


----------



## ndnchapathi69 (Jan 19, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> There's a 150 Orca that just popped up on my FB feed for sale,
> 
> View attachment 156812


sports basement has it for 20% so its already a good deal with em.


----------



## JesseMiller9 (Feb 24, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> There's a 150 Orca that just popped up on my FB feed for sale,
> 
> View attachment 156812


Do you know if this orca is still available??


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JesseMiller9 said:


> Do you know if this orca is still available??


Looks gone sorry


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> There's a 150 Orca that just popped up on my FB feed for sale,
> 
> View attachment 156812


There is a lot of that, I've bought too tall, didn't read well the downsizing facts of this board etc...


Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JesseMiller9 said:


> Do you know if this orca is still available??


There's this one


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

What’s the discount for that awful adidas sticker?


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Im 170lbs 10.5 size boot, I didn't size down that much, ride a 156 Orca and love it, kinda wish I got a 153.

thecadgod


----------



## Hgthegreat (Jul 15, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> I have a brand new 150 cm still in the sleeve from last season and I also have a 147 used. I bought the 150 in case the 147 is too small for me. So far 147 seems to be ok so I'm not sure if I'm planning on using the 150. If you're interested, make me an offer and I'll consider.


Do you still have the 150 available?


----------



## Pegas29 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys…189 pounds and 182 cm… should i get 153 or 156?


----------



## wooolf (12 mo ago)

Hello Pegas,
I didn't plan to intervine but I am your size and weight, and I bought the Orca 153 in my local shop thinking this was the only size (t.rice size) 2 years ago. This is my first small board, I come from 165 NITRO naturals and pantera's... I love this orca board and I am now searching for a 156, but the old version... Can't garantee I need it longer because it has been perfect in most conditions (I didn't try it in deep powder as I have a "174 Magtek de le rue Xv Rossignol" fantastic too... but a tiny little bit tireing in the trees)
I bought the Orca mainly for powder searches in the forrests 2 or 3 days after the fall (deep melezes (= larch?) forests where I live in serre chevalier / French Alpes) But I also love carving with it as it has a fantastic grip and super fun rebound It is great fun and works great on all variety of curves at all speeds... it floats fantastic in 30 cm of pow and stays stable going staight in bombs of mached packed used snow (scuse my french)
Well if I read myself the 153 is just fine... but still I want to try the 156 just in case it could be a little bit more fun  ... sorry I am just another addict so don't trust me 

PS Thunder, I love your catch phrase: *Education is important, but snowboarding is importanter!*


----------



## Richie Logan (12 mo ago)

Big up the Orca, what a board  
yeah Wooolf, I'm same size and ride the 153. it handles just about everything, 30-60cm of pow easily, tree runs, fast big faces, tight turns and big powerful arcs, they really made it on the sweet spot for all this kinds of riding. also round the resort carving, slashing, jumping, excellent. only on the super deep days do I swap out for a bigger board, which makes me think I'd like a 156 for backup when it's really dumping, also I just really would like to try it. I'm actually about to buy the orca split and I see that they have 153,156,159. I'm mid size guy so that pus me on the 156, but i'm so confident that the 153 handles it all, especially for split boarding, where it's nice to be light, manoeuvrable and normally on few day old snow. any thoughts on the Orca split? anyone else feel free to chime in. 
have a good one


----------



## mpanek64 (3 mo ago)

NT.Thunder said:


> There's a 150 Orca that just popped up on my FB feed for sale,
> View attachment 156812


 I would be interested in buying it! send me a message 5o5 55394 38 -Matt


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mpanek64 said:


> I would be interested in buying it! send me a message 5o5 55394 38 -Matt


He doesn't have it, he saw it on Facebook.


----------



## Surfingdahsnow (1 mo ago)

thecadgod said:


> Im 170lbs 10.5 size boot, I didn't size down that much, ride a 156 Orca and love it, kinda wish I got a 153.
> 
> thecadgod


I'm your size boot and weight and I'm gonna take your advice on the orca !so if you bought a golden orca would you go 157? I would like to get them both!  I sound greedy ! haha ...I guess I can dream right!!


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I have a quiver full of powder boards, mostly C2X Mervins. If I were to get a golden Orca Id go 153, because it would be used as my dorkin around in bounds board, and when I do that I like hoppin around, and havin fun with my kids. My days of maching down groomies are behind me. So Id grab a 153. If machin down groomies trying to break land speed records was still my jam Id get the 157.

If you going drop 799 on a board Id really look at your quiver and try to find something that fits. There are alot of bad ass boards out there I paid 350 for my Orca. Doesnt sound greedy, sounds perfectly normal!


----------



## Surfingdahsnow (1 mo ago)

thecadgod said:


> Well, I have a quiver full of powder boards, mostly C2X Mervins. If I were to get a golden Orca Id go 153, because it would be used as my dorkin around in bounds board, and when I do that I like hoppin around, and havin fun with my kids. My days of maching down groomies are behind me. So Id grab a 153. If machin down groomies trying to break land speed records was still my jam Id get the 157.
> 
> If you going drop 799 on a board Id really look at your quiver and try to find something that fits. There are alot of bad ass boards out there I paid 350 for my Orca.





thecadgod said:


> Well, I have a quiver full of powder boards, mostly C2X Mervins. If I were to get a golden Orca Id go 153, because it would be used as my dorkin around in bounds board, and when I do that I like hoppin around, and havin fun with my kids. My days of maching down groomies are behind me. So Id grab a 153. If machin down groomies trying to break land speed records was still my jam Id get the 157.
> 
> If you going drop 799 on a board Id really look at your quiver and try to find something that fits. There are alot of bad ass boards out there I paid 350 for my Orca.


damn homie! that's you and your crew!? shit you just got me so pumped on getting in some snow like that! looks like you guys are surfing!! 🤙 
what other boards and there sizes would you suggest for me and my size? 
thanks for your advice beast! I really appreciate it👍


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

What yah got now? Where do yah ride and where do yah want ro ride? What are your fav surf movies and videos?


----------



## Surfingdahsnow (1 mo ago)

thecadgod said:


> What yah got now? Where do yah ride and where do yah want ro ride? What are your fav surf movies and videos?


man.. those are some good questions bro! haha I'm scratching my head over here! well I've only been to bear mountain here in Southern California maybe 12 times being younger and I didn't board for about 10 years do to my trade wasting all my money on beer and partying ..but the last 2 years my dad and I did an Idaho trip.. was pretty fun even on my 20 year old shitty board ..they actually had snow there ..where here everyones got tank tops riding over twigs ..wont waste my money here in Southern California ...im ready for some big boy snow !(feeling that back foot in the powder sides in Idaho just put a smile on my face ! I could careless about anything the rest of the day ! just grin from ear to ear! man I'm reminiscing in my mind right now! 
But to your question I'm gonna be going to vail in a month. ( never been and don't know what its like there guess I could watch some vids . but in search of the pow pow ! wherever I go!!)
then in feb I will be going to Idaho again..( its groomed runs and rad 2 years ago they had a lot of snow , this last year way icey ...wasnt fun eating shit ! that's for sure! 
I would like to say I would use an orca all the time (but not knowing if ill find pow like you and your buddies in this videos I'm thinking the golden orca.. liken you said 153 (you think that would be good for groomers ( I'll cut some trees up in Idaho and get some fresh pow off to the side if the board I chose allowed me to ! but I don't do too much outa bounds stuff just because its gnary up there and I really don't know what I'm doing as far as some of that crazy stuff..but like the stuff you and your friends are on ..I would love ripping that stuff up on my back foot - surf style 🤙 

man the surf videos .. haha I'm 36 and grew up watching 
*big wednesday
*1st and *2nd endless summer 
*I was super young and my neighbor friend down the street was 3 years older and he would always be playing "raw sewage " and the crusty movies ! my mom would have been super pissed if she knew I was watching that stuff over there haha!
*5 summer stories ( 70s surf movie with a badass sound track..in my opinion takes me back to childhood)
*thicker than water
*trippin the planet( 90s rip curl movie.....dope!)( Vhs on Amazon ..nothing on YouTube )
*ill try and think of more!


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Im prob not the best to suggest boards, a lot of other guys ridden more I suggest ridin your Orca this season, and addin an other board to your quiver after the season. You prob have a better idea on what youd like and dis like about the Orca. Might be a good idea to rent or demo an golden while in Vail. Im also in socal, grew up at bear and Mammoth.

I recently had a custom board built, but there are some amazing shelf boards I have had my eye on, Kora Dart, Weston Japow, Batelon Surfer, Enevour Archetype. All depend on which board fits you.


----------



## scsurf (Feb 21, 2019)

My only advice as far as "surfy" style snowboards - proceed with caution. If you surf, you know how different surfboards can feel very different (so it would be hard to nail down the feel that "surfy" describes). To me, the only real "surfy" characteristic would be a snowboard that has a lot of drive off the back foot. Surfboards (in general) have a ton of drive off the back foot (you need your back foot over the fins to turn them properly). In snowboard world, "surfy" equals loose, which usually doesn't feel like surfing to me and usually lacks drive off the back foot.


----------



## Surfingdahsnow (1 mo ago)

scsurf said:


> My only advice as far as "surfy" style snowboards - proceed with caution. If you surf, you know how different surfboards can feel very different (so it would be hard to nail down the feel that "surfy" describes). To me, the only real "surfy" characteristic would be a snowboard that has a lot of drive off the back foot. Surfboards (in general) have a ton of drive off the back foot (you need your back foot over the fins to turn them properly). In snowboard world, "surfy" equals loose, which usually doesn't feel like surfing to me and usually lacks drive off the back foot.


Exactly the convo I just had with my cousin! Thanks bro! My cuz don't surf that much tho...so I'm trying to explain that fins under the feet and he's explaining that it don't work like that you gotta ride an edge ...so I made total sense ...and it's not surfing so I guess I gotta try a few boards and have more to reference from...thinking about the cold brew now ? 157 or 161 ? Not sure ..I guess a 157 would be a little more playful and tighter turns in the trees


----------

